# Harbor Freight Timber Jacks on Clearance



## Beowulf (Nov 3, 2010)

FYI... it would appear that Harbor Freight has put their regularly $59.99 Timber Jack combination cant hook and log lift on clearance for $34.99.

It does not seem to show up on their web page, but here is what Northern Tool's version looks like:

http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=5&ved=0CDkQ8wIwBA#

The HF unit is made in Russia, with a decent wooden handle and relatively heavy duty construction on the hook and T portion.

Hit it with the 20% off coupon and it drops to $29.99.  Probably not a fantastic deal, but I was in the store and thought it looked ok and I wanted one anyway.


----------



## mayhem (Nov 3, 2010)

I bought one that looks pretty much identical to the except its all steel from Tractor Supply for $35, regulr price.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 3, 2010)

I have an even better deal. There is one sitting out here in a barn somewhere and I've offered it to anyone who wants it. There has been no takers. I would never recommend anyone buy those things.


----------



## Beowulf (Nov 3, 2010)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> I have an even better deal. There is one sitting out here in a barn somewhere and I've offered it to anyone who wants it. There has been no takers. I would never recommend anyone buy those things.




I haven't used one, yet... what don't you like about them?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 3, 2010)

The one I got won't grip the logs very good and when you do, it is tough lifting those logs off the ground. So you life one end and make a couple of cuts, then you have to get another grip to lift the log again. Even if everything worked perfect, it slows you down so much that it just is not worth the time. Much better is a simple cant hook. If the log sits right on the ground, as you know, you can not cut all the way through. No problem. Just go along the big log every 16" or whatever length you cut and cut maybe 3/4 of the way through the log cutting the full length of it. Then use a cant hook and roll the log over and finish the cuts. No getting the chain in dirt and only one turn of the log. Naturally for the small stuff, you can cut and then lay another log under it to make your cuts.

In short though, those things will work but it can be very hard work if the log is of any size; it is not easy to lift them into the air. Also, this is only good for a very few cuts before you have to remove it and get another bite to start a couple more cuts. Hard work and a time waster. If you want one, well, you are too far away or I'd just give you mine. Good luck.


----------



## Beowulf (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks Dennis!  I was a little bit concerned about what you just described.  Thanks for the offer, as well.

This thing that I bought has the "T" portion detachable.   I might end up just using it as a cant hook without the "T" for the lifting.

Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## DanCorcoran (Nov 4, 2010)

So, what do you do when you have a 30' or 40' length of tree down?  You certainly can't roll it over, nor can you lift it.  How to you keep your chain from bitin' the dust (so to speak)?  I haven't found a good solution myself.


----------



## Battenkiller (Nov 5, 2010)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> I have an even better deal. There is one sitting out here in a barn somewhere and I've offered it to anyone who wants it. There has been no takers. I would never recommend anyone buy those things.



I'll pay for the shipping if you seriously want to get rid of it.


----------



## Kenster (Nov 5, 2010)

mayhem said:
			
		

> I bought one that looks pretty much identical to the except its all steel from Tractor Supply for $35, regulr price.



I caught that one on sale at Tractor Supply a couple of months ago for $29.95.   Still in the box, though, so can't tell yet how it will work for me.  I expected to be out in the woods working my new Stihl 390, muffler modified, 16 inch bar.  But I went and broke my ankle hanging a tire swing for my granddaughter so it will be a few weeks before I can get out there.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 5, 2010)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> So, what do you do when you have a 30' or 40' length of tree down?  You certainly can't roll it over, nor can you lift it.  How to you keep your chain from bitin' the dust (so to speak)?  I haven't found a good solution myself.


The only answer I have for that is to make your marks with the saw where you plan on cutting, then pick some lengths that you know you could roll, maybe 10ft lengths (for example), then you only have to send the saw into the dirt twice on a 30 foot log, just be careful to only barely kiss the dirt. then start to buck the rest and roll the logs to finish your cuts.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks...sounds good.


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 5, 2010)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> The one I got won't grip the logs very good and when you do, it is tough lifting those logs off the ground. So you life one end and make a couple of cuts, then you have to get another grip to lift the log again. Even if everything worked perfect, it slows you down so much that it just is not worth the time. Much better is a simple cant hook. If the log sits right on the ground, as you know, you can not cut all the way through. No problem. Just go along the big log every 16" or whatever length you cut and cut maybe 3/4 of the way through the log cutting the full length of it. Then use a cant hook and roll the log over and finish the cuts. No getting the chain in dirt and only one turn of the log. Naturally for the small stuff, you can cut and then lay another log under it to make your cuts.
> 
> In short though, those things will work but it can be very hard work if the log is of any size; it is not easy to lift them into the air. Also, this is only good for a very few cuts before you have to remove it and get another bite to start a couple more cuts. Hard work and a time waster. If you want one, well, you are too far away or I'd just give you mine. Good luck.



I agree.


----------

